# bush hog blades



## weasel45 (Aug 8, 2014)

my bush hog has no name or name plate anywhere i broke a blade an having a poor time finding one. can anyone help. if not the same maybe something close.thanks

it is 20 1/2" long overall
19 1/4 end to center of bolt hole
3" wide
bolt hole 1 1/2"
3/8" thick
1 inch drop:usa:


----------



## Jerry1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Try Tractor supply search for cutter blades. Her is what I found 

Rotary Cutter Blade, FMC/Sidewinder 15096, 22 3/4x3 1/2x1/2, CCW -1 1/2 in. Bolt Hole


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.colemanequip.com/parts/WoodsParts/15326KT/

This might be close, but it's hard to nail it down without more information. What size is the mower (Cutting width) does it have any paint on it that could give us some help identifying it? Is there a part number stamped on the blade? A few photos might be helpful as well.
Cheers


----------



## weasel45 (Aug 8, 2014)

Jerry1 said:


> Try Tractor supply search for cutter blades. Her is what I found
> 
> Rotary Cutter Blade, FMC/Sidewinder 15096, 22 3/4x3 1/2x1/2, CCW -1 1/2 in. Bolt Hole



this is too long it would hit the side. i looked an called tractor supply. thanks


----------



## weasel45 (Aug 8, 2014)

pogobill said:


> http://www.colemanequip.com/parts/WoodsParts/15326KT/
> 
> This might be close, but it's hard to nail it down without more information. What size is the mower (Cutting width) does it have any paint on it that could give us some help identifying it? Is there a part number stamped on the blade? A few photos might be helpful as well.
> Cheers



this looks like mine just the drop is different.this is the closest iv seen. the only thing is the drop. if i cant find a less drop these are the ones ill get. ill just need to pick the bush hog up a little so it want cut as close. the bush hog is a 6' an is a yellow looking one. i believe it is one used by the county or state. it has the chains on the front an back. these #'s are stamped on it but iv told everyone an they say they are no good even woods. 8l6729a
686
wood


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

weasel45 said:


> this looks like mine just the drop is different.this is the closest iv seen. the only thing is the drop. if i cant find a less drop these are the ones ill get. ill just need to pick the bush hog up a little so it want cut as close. the bush hog is a 6' an is a yellow looking one. i believe it is one used by the county or state. it has the chains on the front an back. these #'s are stamped on it but iv told everyone an they say they are no good even woods. 8l6729a
> 686
> wood


Yellow in color if not painted that from another color would maybe be a King Kutter or Countyline like at TSC. I have a KK and it is yellow and a 6' cutter. 

I would think any blade that fits and is the same weight would do if you can match it up. You want each blade however to be same weight or you will get an off balance when they start rotating.

Good luck.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

weasel45 said:


> this looks like mine just the drop is different.this is the closest iv seen. the only thing is the drop. if i cant find a less drop these are the ones ill get. ill just need to pick the bush hog up a little so it want cut as close. the bush hog is a 6' an is a yellow looking one. i believe it is one used by the county or state. it has the chains on the front an back. these #'s are stamped on it but iv told everyone an they say they are no good even woods. 8l6729a
> 686
> wood


Hard to really pin it down. I found this site that carries blades for almost every cutter made. 
http://rangelinegroup.com/hay-baler-teeth-rakes-combine-harvesting.aspx
Still can't find a blade as you describe. I don't know much about them, but some rotate clockwise, and some rotate counter-clockwise. You need to determine this as well. Coleman has a blade # 6866 but that is the closest I could find for your number, but the blade is way off!
Where did you get this unit, and can you follow up with the seller to see what exactly you have?


----------



## weasel45 (Aug 8, 2014)

i called glemco-dne-coleman-agcon-cooks-rangeline. half didnt get back with me an the others said they need a model an serial#. they wouldnt even look. got someone around me that has same blade but 4" wide 1/2" thick but 2 1/2" drop. looks like i will have to go with the drop. dnt want too but got to what i can. thanks for all the help.


----------



## bubthefarmer (Jul 4, 2020)

weasel45 said:


> my bush hog has no name or name plate anywhere i broke a blade an having a poor time finding one. can anyone help. if not the same maybe something close.thanks
> 
> it is 20 1/2" long overall
> 19 1/4 end to center of bolt hole
> ...


Just bought some blades for a 50 yr. old bush hog. Try Rotary Cutter Supply.


----------

